# Petri 24mm RTA



## Amir (7/4/17)

So i know that this is fairly new and not many people have one... But I would really like to know what the juice capacity is on the 24mm authentic version.


----------



## shabbar (7/4/17)

3.5 or 4ml.


----------



## Amir (7/4/17)

shabbar said:


> 3.5 or 4ml.



Are you sure its more than 3.5?


----------



## Marzuq (7/4/17)

this is all the info available on the petri 24m rta.
they make no mention of its actual capacity.

*Dotmod Petri 24mm RTA Tank Features:*


24mm Diameter
Expanded Juice Capacity
Superior Quadruple 24K Gold-Plated Finish
Solid Brass Construction
Pyrex Glass Reinforcement
Innovative Postless, Quad Terminal Design
Two PEEK-Insulated Positive Terminal Posts
Two Negative Terminal Posts
24K Gold-Plated Floating Deck
Single or Double Coil Configurations
Dual Elevated Internal Airtubes 
Dual External Adjustable Airslots
Convenient Threaded Top-Fill Design
Acrylic Widebore Drip Tip
ULTEM Widebore Drip TIp
Gold-Plated 510 Contact Pin
*Includes:*


1 Petri RTA 24mm
1 ULTEM Widrebore Tip
1 Replacement Glass Tube
1 Allen Key
2 Prebuilt Coils
Spare Parts & O-Rings


----------



## Amir (7/4/17)

Marzuq said:


> this is all the info available on the petri 24m rta.
> they make no mention of its actual capacity.
> 
> *Dotmod Petri 24mm RTA Tank Features:*
> ...



Yeah I checked as well that's why I'm asking the guys who have one


----------



## Marzuq (7/4/17)

Amir said:


> Yeah I checked as well that's why I'm asking the guys who have one


all the online stores that have them dont specify capacity either but if i were to guestimate id be in agreement with @shabbar


----------



## Amir (7/4/17)

Marzuq said:


> all the online stores that have them dont specify capacity either but if i were to guestimate id be in agreement with @shabbar



Stupid lousy advertising if you ask me... But you didn't ask me... But I said it anyways!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Anneries (7/4/17)

It seems that AmbitionZ VapeR is the only youtuber that received one for review. In his first video he says it is 2ml, and then in his follow up video a *VS* video between the 22mm and 24mm, he says "it holds a little more", than the 2ml of the 22mm version.


----------



## Amir (7/4/17)

Anneries said:


> It seems that AmbitionZ VapeR is the only youtuber that received one for review. In his first video he says it is 2ml, and then in his follow up video a *VS* video between the 22mm and 24mm, he says "it holds a little more", than the 2ml of the 22mm version.



I've seen said video but the dilemma I'm having with this guy is that his video on the comparison was shot in Oct 2016...


----------



## shabbar (7/4/17)

Amir said:


> Yeah I checked as well that's why I'm asking the guys who have one



I asked a mate of mine that has one and that's the reply he gave me


----------



## wazarmoto (7/4/17)

Nothing on the box as well. I am assuming around 2.5ml to be safe.


----------



## Fuzz (7/4/17)

Remember, the 24mm clones were released before the authentics. 

I'm not kidding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (7/4/17)

I bought one. Will build it and update shortly. This not knowing is killing me softly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (7/4/17)

Ok so here goes....
Saturated the wicks, assembled and started with 4mls of tropical chill from cloud masters.
Managed to get in a full 3.1mls with barely any room to spare so I'm guessing it fits a safe 3mls. 
Tried and tested twice... 

Done and dusted. Tell your friends lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SparMan (7/4/17)

And how does it vape?


----------



## Amir (7/4/17)

Aw man... Getting down with all the dirty details made me forget to mention the potency of this RTA... Its super awesome... By far!!
The flavor is on point... mouth wateringly so... It seems rather daunting at first to build but once you get started its really easy. Wicking seemed like it was gonna be an issue cause of the way the ports are laid out so I just stuffed the cotton in there with the intention of sticking to my initial task of getting the actual tank capacity. Turns out I wicked it correctly. I know I know... I'm so accidentally cool... In a nutshell, if you're looking for a super easy, efficient, tasty RTA that just works... Well... What are you waiting for? 

P.S. This is the ramblings of an excited to get new toys vaper and will in no way determine your opinion and findings with this RTA. Personally... I love it!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (7/4/17)

Amir said:


> Aw man... Getting down with all the dirty details made me forget to mention the potency of this RTA... Its super awesome... By far!!
> The flavor is on point... mouth wateringly so... It seems rather daunting at first to build but once you get started its really easy. Wicking seemed like it was gonna be an issue cause of the way the ports are laid out so I just stuffed the cotton in there with the intention of sticking to my initial task of getting the actual tank capacity. Turns out I wicked it correctly. I know I know... I'm so accidentally cool... In a nutshell, if you're looking for a super easy, efficient, tasty RTA that just works... Well... What are you waiting for?
> 
> P.S. This is the ramblings of an excited to get new toys vaper and will in no way determine your opinion and findings with this RTA. Personally... I love it!!


Where did you buy and how much?


----------



## Amir (7/4/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Where did you buy and how much?



JJ Emporium in laudium. R1250


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/4/17)

@Amir will do a little write up tonight ... for me the fill is hit and miss they took out the kidney fillports instead when u open her up u got the glass so I'm not impressed with this


----------



## Amir (7/4/17)

Impractical maybe... but filling works all the same. The lack of kidney ports has its advantages in a sense that the tiny holes from the 22 are no longer an issue. So far I'm enjoying every aspect of it because everything seems well thought out. Will update as I go along. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparMan (8/4/17)

Amir said:


> Aw man... Getting down with all the dirty details made me forget to mention the potency of this RTA... ... Well... What are you waiting for?
> it!!



Literally *just* got the 22 man, but we'll see


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/4/17)

Pros

This rta is a lot easier to build on... not a single bit of leaking
24mm makes it more practical from size on mods and capacity
Choice of 2 drip tips
A lot easier to fill but no fill holes can be a con also 
Clean design in keeping with the 22mm rta
Flavour is absolutely on point, easier wicking of juice to cotton makes the flavour consistent with zero dry hits
Cons 

No access to build deck without draining tank, this is a basic thing that should have been overcome
No fill ports, if ur dropper touches the glass and moves it abit you gonna get leaks. Nervous abt this
Not a 510 drip tip, proprietary screw on drip tip
All in all I'm really enjoying this tank but I find I hold my breath after filling hoping no leaks from glass that could have moved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rebel (18/5/17)

@Amir @incredible_hullk 
-Can you use this deck in single coil mode?
-How is the flavour compared to the serpent mini 25?


----------



## Amir (18/5/17)

Rebel said:


> @Amir @incredible_hullk
> -Can you use this deck in single coil mode?
> -How is the flavour compared to the serpent mini 25?



Yes you can use un single coil mode, just go for a bigger ID coil like maybe 3.5-4mm. Also, the flavor becomes slightly muted in single coil mode as your coil will not sit directly over the airflow holes
As a personal preference, I got more joy from the Petri than the serpent

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wazarmoto (18/5/17)

You can build a single coil on most postless decks. But like @Amir said, flavor is slightly less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (18/5/17)

I tried it at Vape Cartel and man has this tank got flavour! On my list.


----------

